# my child (infant) is new zealander.. wat visa i can do?



## saleem1 (Aug 19, 2013)

hi there...
im syrian living with my new zealander infant is syria and it is war here and very dangerous.. his mum is new zealander and living in new zealand and we did partnership visa a year ago bt was declined... my Q is can i do a visa through my infant??? thank u


----------



## slare (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm afraid you can't get anything based on having a son being a New Zealander... sorry


----------



## saleem1 (Aug 19, 2013)

thank u...


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

saleem1 said:


> hi there...
> im syrian living with my new zealander infant is syria and it is war here and very dangerous.. his mum is new zealander and living in new zealand and we did partnership visa a year ago bt was declined... my Q is can i do a visa through my infant??? thank u


Unfortunately your son would have to be at least 18 years of age before you would become eligible for a visa as a parent and then you would need to satisfy the requirements of tier 1 / tier 2.

Your only option would be the partnership route via the family stream - ie you being the partner of your sons mother who is a New Zealander, however it seems you have tried this already.
Why was the partnership visa declined ?

Regards,


----------



## saleem1 (Aug 19, 2013)

thank u... my visa declined coz imm is not convinced that we r in genius relationship... and the only way to live together more is for me going to nz coz it is war in syria and she cant come here...


----------



## Christchurch Lad (Dec 15, 2012)

Have you considered applying for asylum?


----------



## slare (Jun 3, 2013)

Christchurch Lad said:


> Have you considered applying for asylum?


I'm sure... that the OP wouldn't be eligible it's pretty hard to claim asylum and i'm sure there are loads of people trying to claim it to come here.

Also New Zealand is quite far from Syria... the chances of granting asylum are quite low when he/she could choose a closer "safe" country to claim asylum 

I believe the thing with asylum claims is you.... need to make the claim in the most safest country closest to you.

I could be totally wrong though.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

The OP would not be eligible to claim asylum in NZ or any other country.
For one, the person has to be outside of the country they have issues with, for two they need to be in NZ to claim asylum there and three they must prove beyond doubt that they have and will continue to be personally persecuted and targeted in the country where they want asylum from.
Just because there is a lot of unrest in Syria and as a place to live it is relatively dangerous, it doesn't allow a person to claim asylum anywhere else just because of that reason.
Sympathise with the predicament of the OP, but the only way to go is the partnership residency route for NZ.
The OP understands how to secure this - he must convince Immigration NZ that he has a genuine relationship with his partner who is an NZ citizen.
To do this they must spend some qualifying time together which cannot be done in Syria or NZ, so could it be done in another country that is safe or at least safe enough ? The OP, his partner and child only need to do it for a year!


----------



## qiubuo (Sep 20, 2011)

It could be worth a shot in the OP's case, though, because he is the parent and currently the sole guardian of a NZ citizen who is living in Syria. Part of the role of diplomatic missions is to protect their citizens abroad. I would at least contact the nearest embassy and ask if they can help.


----------



## saleem1 (Aug 19, 2013)

thank u for every1... i contacted dubai embassy and they said that i can only fo partner visa... my big question is how nz government put nz citizen in danger just because his father couldn't get a visa??!!!!


----------



## TML (Feb 4, 2010)

saleem1 said:


> thank u for every1... i contacted dubai embassy and they said that i can only fo partner visa... my big question is how nz government put nz citizen in danger just because his father couldn't get a visa??!!!!


Why isn't your baby with his mother in NZ then?


----------



## saleem1 (Aug 19, 2013)

TML said:


> Why isn't your baby with his mother in NZ then?


It is family thing...


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

saleem1 said:


> It is family thing...


If you can't or won't elaborate on that we cannot help!

If you feel your life and the life of your nz citizen child is threatened in Syria then why don't you at least place your child in the safest position and take your child to live in NZ with your child's mother ?

I'm sure you should be able to apply for a visitor visa or some type of emergency visa which will allow you temporary entry into NZ so you can deliver your child to their mother.
Since your child is an NZ citizen, Immigration cannot turn them away, but due to their young age they cannot travel alone so need a chaperone to be responsible for them on the journey.

Once in NZ, maybe you could then try the asylum route or failing that work with Immigration on the best possible chance to stay ?


----------

